# Uzbekistan Open 2018 on August 18 - 19, 2018 in Tashkent, Uzbekistan



## Marco Belotti (Jul 12, 2018)

The Uzbekistan Open 2018 will take place on August 18 - 19, 2018 in Tashkent, Uzbekistan. Check out the Uzbekistan Open 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

